# Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here



## WS6Fury (Feb 4, 2003)

Friend owns a shop and he mounted and balanced my deep dish wheels for me on the other car. He's got a brand new scratchless mounting and balancing machine. he's done this for many many years too.
For some reason, the tire/wheel combo took a heck of a lot of weights to balance the wheels which was a big surprise (Iforged and TS-S's). Then after balancing, got the wheels on the road, and I feel vibrations all over the place.
Of course we didn't put weights on the outside lip, duh, but he counterweighted in the middle next to the forging as far as he could go, and the inner lip. So not sure what can be done, or what process...
Any thoughts??


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (WS6Fury)*

Try this:
- uninstall the the tires
- balance the wheels without tires (many wheels are unbalanced from the factory!)
- reinstall the tires
- then rebalance
This treats the whole balancing act as two smaller problems instead of one BIG problem and may yield better results.
You could also try a different tire compound or tire size as the bead may just be slipping around. Some tires just don't work for some rims even if the manufacturer says the sizes match up and everything.



_Modified by phatvw at 6:10 PM 5-17-2005_


----------



## WS6Fury (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Try this:
- uninstall the the tires
- balance the wheels without tires (many wheels are unbalanced from the factory!)
- reinstall the tires
- then rebalance
This treats the whole balancing act as two smaller problems instead of one BIG problem and may yield better results.
You could also try a different tire compound or tire size as the bead may just be slipping around. Some tires just don't work for some rims even if the manufacturer says the sizes match up and everything.
_Modified by phatvw at 6:10 PM 5-17-2005_

Hmmm, that's interesting, balancing the wheel without the tire. Do you mean to put the stick on weights inside the wheel? If so, I'd think they'd get ripped off when sliding the tire on the wheel to the next bead, pending where the weights are placed...
I'm hoping the bead didn't slip, did it when first pulled out of the shop, vibrating that is.
Do 3-piece wheels ever have balancing problems??


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (WS6Fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WS6Fury* »_Hmmm, that's interesting, balancing the wheel without the tire. Do you mean to put the stick on weights inside the wheel? If so, I'd think they'd get ripped off when sliding the tire on the wheel to the next bead, pending where the weights are placed...
I'm hoping the bead didn't slip, did it when first pulled out of the shop, vibrating that is.
Do 3-piece wheels ever have balancing problems??

Well hey I'm not really an expert, just throwing out ideas. You ought to ask the Tirerack rep on here, although I don't know how much they'll help a purchaser of a competitor's product


----------



## samcat67 (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (WS6Fury)*

Is the machine your friend uses a Hunter GSP9700?
If not, then cut straight to the chase. Find a shop with a gsp9700 and do what phatvw says about checking the wheels without the tires.
http://www.gsp9700.com
Good luck.


----------



## WS6Fury (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (samcat67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samcat67* »_Is the machine your friend uses a Hunter GSP9700?
If not, then cut straight to the chase. Find a shop with a gsp9700 and do what phatvw says about checking the wheels without the tires.
http://www.gsp9700.com
Good luck.

It is a hunter, just not sure what model, its not the 9700 with road force balancing though. He's supposed to get another brand new one they just came out with, and send the other one to an older store. Maybe this one will have road force balancing on it...


_Modified by WS6Fury at 2:52 PM 5-18-2005_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (samcat67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samcat67* »_http://www.gsp9700.com 

Exactly!
Alex


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (WS6Fury)*

I'd try rotating the tire 180degrees - or flipping them around if they aren't directional.
Are the rims designed to take clip on weights?


----------



## fvoh (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (WS6Fury)*

Hi,
I work for a tire and wheel place and sometimes we have a situation that we call chasing weights where the wheel maybe off just enough that the machine will ask for you to install .25ounces on one end and then you rebalance it and the machine will want you to put .25ounces on the other side. It it will have you going back and forth putting .25 ounces at a time and eventually you will end up with 5 ounces if your not careful. Thereby exaggerating the problem and giving you a significant vibration that would not beas bad if the weights had been left off.
Also, not all tires will be perfectly round, and the high spot of the tire many times, will be marked by a small colored dot on the tire. If you mount the tire, with this dot over the valve stem you can have a tire that balances better.
Hope this helps!


----------



## WS6Fury (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (fvoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvoh* »_Hi,
I work for a tire and wheel place and sometimes we have a situation that we call chasing weights where the wheel maybe off just enough that the machine will ask for you to install .25ounces on one end and then you rebalance it and the machine will want you to put .25ounces on the other side. It it will have you going back and forth putting .25 ounces at a time and eventually you will end up with 5 ounces if your not careful. Thereby exaggerating the problem and giving you a significant vibration that would not beas bad if the weights had been left off.
Also, not all tires will be perfectly round, and the high spot of the tire many times, will be marked by a small colored dot on the tire. If you mount the tire, with this dot over the valve stem you can have a tire that balances better.
Hope this helps!

The wheels can only be static balanced, no clip weights, not on $3k wheels








So that's what those little yellow dots/circles are by the tread on the sidewall, labeling the high spot of the tire? Well, the Iforged wheel uses a hidden valve stem, so the mechanism could add some weight, but its fairly centered on the wheel. Wouldn't the high spot be mounted opposite the valve stem to offset the weight difference?
Good info to know!
A big problem I know is 3.5" of unusable lip for weights and balancing on a 10.5" wheel.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Problems balancing deep dish wheels... any tips and tricks, having issues here (WS6Fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WS6Fury* »_So that's what those little yellow dots/circles are by the tread on the sidewall, labeling the high spot of the tire? 

Most manufactures use the dot, red or yellow to denote the high spot. It varies from manufacture- I recomend measuring the wheels for runout - and mount the high spot in the tire to the lowest point in the wheel - match mounting.
Alex


----------

